# Hello



## HG1 (Sep 9, 2006)

:asian: bowing into the forum with a sun & moon fist salute to everybody. First post on the forum. I find all martial arts fascinating. The style I practice is Hung-Ga Kung Fu.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 9, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 9, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 9, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 9, 2006)

Welcome to MT, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 9, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 9, 2006)

Welcome and Happy posting
Terry


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 10, 2006)

*returns the salute* :asian:

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Paul B (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT HG1!


----------



## IWishToLearn (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Drac (Sep 10, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT...Enjoy...


----------



## pstarr (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 10, 2006)

Hello and welcome.
How long have you been in your style?

AoG


----------



## HG1 (Sep 10, 2006)

ArmorOfGod said:


> Hello and welcome.
> How long have you been in your style?
> 
> AoG


 
Thank You MT members for the warm reception.

AoG - I've been training Hung-Ga for 12 yrs. Popular but misunderstood martial art. Rich in history, philosophy & technique there is a lifetimes worth of study. A common cliche - the more I discover about the art, the more I realize I don't know.


----------



## stickarts (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome to another CMA person


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 10, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## MJS (Sep 10, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## matt.m (Sep 11, 2006)

welcome


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 11, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Kanoy919 (Sep 13, 2006)

Hung-Ga Kung Fu...  Cool! 

Welcome!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## mostlost (Sep 21, 2006)

hello every one this is my frist time here just had to saY HI

       mostlost


----------



## donna (Sep 21, 2006)

Welcome


----------

